# [SOLVED] GRUB tryb ratunkowy | nie dziala klawiatura / mysz

## Plichu

Mam taki oto problem.

Postawione gentoo z gnome + GDM jako manager logowania.

Do wczoraj wszystko było w porządku jednak po aktualizacji całego systemu z uwzględnieniem nowych flag a następnie czyszczeniem za pomocą depclean przestała działać klawiatura i myszka.

Hal oraz dbus się uruchamiają.

Nie mogę się teraz zalogować do systemu bo automatycznie odpala się GDM.

Jest jakiś trik z grubem by wymusić uruchomienie jakiegoś systemu ratunkowego lub coś w ten deseń czy czeka mnie jedynie chroot w tej sytuacji?

PozdrawiamLast edited by Plichu on Tue May 25, 2010 8:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dziadu

Możesz w trakcie uruchamiania systemu, a dokładnie uruchamiania usług przejść w tryb interaktywny naciskając literkę I. Wtedy możesz potwierdzić lub odrzucić uruchomienie jakiejkolwiek usługi, w tym xdm-a. O ile pamiętam to chyba tryb interaktywny musi zostać zaznaczony jako aktywny w /etc/rc.conf. Jeśli nie możesz wejść w interaktywny to zrób chroota i usuń xdm z runlevela, popraw co musisz i dodaj go ponownie.

----------

## Plichu

Problem zostal rozwiazany.

Okazalo sie ze po dodaniu do make.conf (INPUT_DEVICES) pozycji evdev klawiatura, mysz oraz touchpad dzialaja.

Dziwi mnie to troche, wczesniej evdev nie bylo i tez dzialalo.

----------

## Pryka

Wystarczy czytać info którym pluje emerge po aktualizacji różnych pakietów. Tam było stosowne info albo odnośnik do niego.

----------

